# Howdy, Partiers!



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

"Howdy?" what the heck is a Yank doin' here typing "Howdy" if he ain't from Texarkan?!?

I've lurked here for a coupla years and decided to get my boots wet. LOVE Halloween but realize it's a kid's day first, not the other way around. Always lookin' for cheap ideas to doll up our house for the fall, which is one reason I joined.

Fan of: old movies, good books, graphics software, all manner of music with a weakness for '60s pop, soundtracks, outdoors ... the usual.

Well anyways, anudder newb to Haunt the Forums! :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL hilarious introduction. Welcome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Saturday8pm...can I call you Saturday Nite? (LOL) I was wondering where you were going with the whole Howdy bit....but you seem kind of fun loving, so this Southerner is going to let it slide! You will find awesome ideas here, and really great people and discover it is just one of the best places ever. Don't let them drag you into the Fun & Games section...you will never get another prop built but you will amass a bunch of posts....dang it!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, Lord H! Love the irony of your title! YiKES!!! 

Thanks, Pumpkin! Actually, me mum hails from the foothills of The Appalachians of Virginny, so I'm half authentic!

Oh, I can get lost alright! I'm hopin' that somewhere out there is a good online version of House of the Dead! That's my favorite video game.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to Haunt forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

BTW, remember THiS? I remember this at the bowling alley in '76!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Lunatic, Hedge!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You are funny!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife don't think so! :zombie:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! and out of the shadows


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Saturday8pm said:


> Thanks, Lord H! Love the irony of your title! YiKES!!!


LOL somebody FINALLY called me out on that.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks all!

Keep it Creepy!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Saturday8pm!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, all! this forum is gonna be busy aplenty for the next two months! Time to play!


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome and LOL!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic, the song Saturday Night is now stuck in my head! Bugger!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Since you've lurked for a while you've probably heard the restraining order was dropped. And you be glad to know Pumpkin5 is getting help with that "problem" she had. But we don't talk about that in mixed company. Shhh Just take a seat, make yourself comfortable, and act like noone is watching you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

scareme said:


> Welcome to the forum. Since you've lurked for a while you've probably heard the restraining order was dropped. And you be glad to know Pumpkin5 is getting help with that "problem" she had. But we don't talk about that in mixed company. Shhh Just take a seat, make yourself comfortable, and act like noone is watching you.


























Thanks everybody! Thanks for makin' an old man happy!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

You've got to watch out for scareme and pumpkin5! They collect knives, both are trained in the art of knife throwing, which I think they learned by being circus performers. I've already lost an ear, part of my nose, and a finger just from me holding things for them to throw at for practice. (gosh darn them)

Oh yeah, if you just heard a gush of wind going by your face it was just them target practicing! (I retired early on, wanted to keep what body parts I had left)

Nothing to worry about . . . really! LOL!!!! :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Troll! Quit warning the newbies! Unless you want to be our dummy again. Remember, you have to sleep sometime.  Besides, I'm getting better. I haven't killed anyone in about a week. Unless you count that clown, but I'm not counting clowns. You're not going to be a clown for Halloween, are you Saturday?


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

The last clown I encountered wanted me to "feed my elephant" ... I said, "No thanks, no peanuts, got to run" and RAN AS FAST I COULD IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION. Good thing, his mailbox read, "J Gacy"!

Anyway, I'll remember to hide the knives!


----------

